# Hillsdale College - the online free courses



## Eoghan (Aug 20, 2020)

I have found these courses of great benefit. I took full notes for "Athens and Sparta" but not for Childrens Literature, Winston Churchill or the Federalist Papers. Much easier when you only note the main points or what strikes you.

Anyone else doing these courses, interested in taking some or have recommendations?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 22, 2020)

found Victor David Hanson on WW2 really interesting. Russians had no regard for human life and would "use" soldiers to clear minefields by going through them! America and UK had a more cautious approach to sacrificing soldiers

Reactions: Wow 1


----------



## Eoghan (Aug 22, 2020)

Just completed fifth course contemplating the sixth

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 7, 2020)

Currently working through Economics 101 which I thought would be easy. It is the most difficult and I am HAVING to note which way the demand curve moves when and when you simply go up and down the line.


----------



## jwithnell (Sep 7, 2020)

Eoghan said:


> Currently working through Economics 101 which I thought would be easy. It is the most difficult and I am HAVING to note which way the demand curve moves when and when you simply go up and down the line.


My college economics class was hard for me too. I did well on weekly exercises which showed I kept up with assignments and grasped the individual concepts, but I couldn't apply what I "learned" to do the computations on the tests.


----------



## Jake (Sep 7, 2020)

Eoghan said:


> Currently working through Economics 101 which I thought would be easy. It is the most difficult and I am HAVING to note which way the demand curve moves when and when you simply go up and down the line.



It is a neoclassical approach right? I seem to recall Hillsdale also has had some Austrian influence.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bookslover (Sep 7, 2020)

A friend of mine at church has taken several of these courses and recommended them to me. I'm thinking about it.


----------



## arapahoepark (Sep 7, 2020)

I have yet to hop on it. I have been researching other things mostly regarding 'how do virtual school.'


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 7, 2020)

Hillsdale and Grove City are among the few colleges to which I would consider sending my children, should they be interested in the Humanities.

Just as an aside, it's fascinating how significant and influential colleges and universities have become in American life. I was just listening to an old interview with Robert Frost in which he commented on the Old World patronage system of lords and various nobility supporting poets through the arts and noted how, unexpectedly, universities now play that role in the US. 

They drive the arts, research, provide us with a shared experience, a sense of identity and status, etc. I wonder what, if anything, will change post-Covid....


----------



## Andrew35 (Sep 7, 2020)

Andrew35 said:


> Hillsdale and Grove City are among the few colleges to which I would consider sending my children, should they be interested in the Humanities.
> 
> Just as an aside, it's fascinating how significant and influential colleges and universities have become in American life. I was just listening to an old interview with Robert Frost in which he commented on the Old World patronage system of lords and various nobility supporting poets through the arts and noted how, unexpectedly, universities now play that role in the US.
> 
> They drive the arts, research, provide us with a shared experience, a sense of identity and status, etc. I wonder what, if anything, will change post-Covid....


I do hope Darryl Hart doesn't teach them to smoke, though.... He strikes me as a bad influence.


----------



## Eoghan (Sep 15, 2020)

Jake said:


> It is a neoclassical approach right? I seem to recall Hillsdale also has had some Austrian influence.


I thought this course would be easy but trying to remember when you move up or down a demand curve and when you move it left or right is challenging. I also confuse inferior and substitute goods.


----------

